# System is waking from sleep



## Kexmonster (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a X1 Yoga 4 Gen running W10. I've had this system for 4 weeks now, and today this happened for a second time since I've got the system. I take it out of the case, which is in my backpack, the case is piping hot and the laptop is completely drained of power. 

Running powercfg -lastwake says 0 history count
powercfg -devicequery last_wake says "NONE"


```
C:\Windows\system32>powercfg -waketimers
Timer set by [SERVICE] \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe (SystemEventsBroker) expires at 13:28:49 on 21/11/2019.
  Reason: Windows will execute 'NT TASK\Microsoft\Windows\UpdateOrchestrator\Backup Scan' scheduled task that requested waking the computer.

Timer set by [PROCESS] \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.Windows.StartMenuExperienceHost_cw5n1h2txyewy\StartMenuExperienceHost.exe expires at 13:28:49 on 21/11/2019.
```
I don't know if these processes are the culprit, but I've poked around a little bit in the Task Scheduler but found no task that is set to wake the system. I've tried pretty much everything in this article, but I haven't found anything that wasn't already set up to wake the system. 

I recently sent back a XPS 15 5970 to Dell, after I had this issue several times each week. I suspect that there is maybe some software that I'm using that is causing this issue. I've tried to keep this system clean of clutter and have mainly applications for uni, including:

Matlab
Texworks
Anaconda
Steam
Chrome

And that's pretty much it, expect for Microsoft apps (Teams, OneNote, Office). I really hope that someone has experienced similar issues or has a fix. It really sucks to lose unsaved work and not have a single percentage of juice when i had a full battery the last time i closed the lid.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Assuming you've tested the mouse and keyboard already for it's ability to cause this, try going into Device Manager and removing the Realtech Family Controller's right to wake up the computer.


----------



## Kexmonster (Mar 23, 2012)

I hadn't dont anything with mouse and keyboard settings as I don't use external devices, but now I see that I dont have a "Power Management" option for any device in Device manager..


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Sounds like the system doesn't go to sleep as expected when you close the lid, but instead freezes up and stays running at full power until it has no more juice. I experienced the same thing with my HP Probook and the culprit turned out to be the accelerometer (hp mobile protection). I always have the system set to do nothing when I close the lid and instead put it to sleep via the sleep button, and sometimes while transitioning to sleep, the display would go dark, but the power led would remain lit and the fan would run at full speed and the whole system would get very hot if placed in a bag. The accelerometer did not get an updated driver for Windows 10 1703, so I uninstalled the device and disabled it for about a year before HP published a newer driver that has since worked with 1709 to 1903. Before I found out the culprit, I had resorted to using hibernate instead of sleep mode, and this fiasco "killed" my battery due to overdischarge. The overdischarge protection built into the battery kicked in and it wouldn't let the battery to charge, and an attempt to jump start the battery caused the battery management system to blow up a thermal fuse by design! Losing the battery was the motivation I needed to investigate the issue and eventually found out the accelerometer was responsible. They have become quite common in mobile PCs, so you might want to check if your system has it and make sure you have updated divers for it. You can also just disable it as a temporary step to see if the system still fails to transition to sleep mode. On Windows 10 1803 and higher, Microsoft flagged the older accelerometer driver as incompatible and prevented it from loading if installed, citing users reports of having issues with it, so I wasn't the only one having problems with it. Your case may or may not be caused by the same component, but a device driver issue is most likely the cause. Go to Lenovo's support website and look at the drivers available for download. If they are of newer versions than those currently installed on your system then download and install them.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Different machine, different OS, but in my personal experience, I remember a lot of trouble using Sleep Mode when the machine is moved. It seems to work OK when the machine remains stationary. I had better luck using Hibernate if I needed to move it, but still had some problems.

I finally moved to just 'Shut Down'.


----------



## Kexmonster (Mar 23, 2012)

Stancestans said:


> Sounds like the system doesn't go to sleep as expected when you close the lid, but instead freezes up and stays running at full power until it has no more juice. I experienced the same thing with my HP Probook and the culprit turned out to be the accelerometer (hp mobile protection). I always have the system set to do nothing when I close the lid and instead put it to sleep via the sleep button, and sometimes while transitioning to sleep, the display would go dark, but the power led would remain lit and the fan would run at full speed and the whole system would get very hot if placed in a bag. The accelerometer did not get an updated driver for Windows 10 1703, so I uninstalled the device and disabled it for about a year before HP published a newer driver that has since worked with 1709 to 1903. Before I found out the culprit, I had resorted to using hibernate instead of sleep mode, and this fiasco "killed" my battery due to overdischarge. The overdischarge protection built into the battery kicked in and it wouldn't let the battery to charge, and an attempt to jump start the battery caused the battery management system to blow up a thermal fuse by design! Losing the battery was the motivation I needed to investigate the issue and eventually found out the accelerometer was responsible. They have become quite common in mobile PCs, so you might want to check if your system has it and make sure you have updated divers for it. You can also just disable it as a temporary step to see if the system still fails to transition to sleep mode. On Windows 10 1803 and higher, Microsoft flagged the older accelerometer driver as incompatible and prevented it from loading if installed, citing users reports of having issues with it, so I wasn't the only one having problems with it. Your case may or may not be caused by the same component, but a device driver issue is most likely the cause. Go to Lenovo's support website and look at the drivers available for download. If they are of newer versions than those currently installed on your system then download and install them.


Thanks for the reply (and sorry for the late one back). I'll try to disable the accelerometer and see if that'll remedy this. I've successfully reproduced this issue 3 times in the past 3 days, since I've left my oem charger at work and have been using a Samsung (smartphone) USB-C charger for the laptop. Without fail, every night that I've gotten home, the laptop is warm, and a bios promt is telling me that "This charges is delivering less wattage than the stock charger" - something and another. This night (the 3rd night this happened), there was a Windows update. This leads me to think that part of the issue might be Windows updates and the fact that the machine somehow doesn't go to sleep after one. The past three nights it might have been warm and running because of the alternative charger, but the first two times I'd never used another but the stock one. 



Confounded Also said:


> Different machine, different OS, but in my personal experience, I remember a lot of trouble using Sleep Mode when the machine is moved. It seems to work OK when the machine remains stationary. I had better luck using Hibernate if I needed to move it, but still had some problems.
> 
> I finally moved to just 'Shut Down'.


Which OS? I've never ever encountered this issue with a Macbook, and I find myself understanding the slogan "It just works" every time I use a Macbook. The only reason I need a Windows machine is because of the features I don't get from OSX. And I could write an essay about how much I dislike Windows and Microsoft's services but I've had some shots tonight and I won't


----------



## Madmaxneo (May 14, 2017)

Kexmonster said:


> Thanks for the reply (and sorry for the late one back). I'll try to disable the accelerometer and see if that'll remedy this. I've successfully reproduced this issue 3 times in the past 3 days, since I've left my oem charger at work and have been using a Samsung (smartphone) USB-C charger for the laptop. Without fail, every night that I've gotten home, the laptop is warm, and a bios promt is telling me that "This charges is delivering less wattage than the stock charger" - something and another. This night (the 3rd night this happened), there was a Windows update. This leads me to think that part of the issue might be Windows updates and the fact that the machine somehow doesn't go to sleep after one. The past three nights it might have been warm and running because of the alternative charger, but the first two times I'd never used another but the stock one.


Did disabling the accelerometer work? If not I have another solution you can try. I had this same issue awhile back where my PC would wake from sleep for no apparent reason. I checked to see what was causing it to wake and nothing came up. Come to find out one of my network adapters was set to wake from LAN, meaning when a packet would come in it would automatically wake the PC. 
To ensure these are all disabled:
1. Open Device Manager
2. Click on Network Adapters. 
3. Right click on the first one.
4. Go to the Properties tab.
5. Click on Power Management.
6. Ensure "Allow this device to wake the computer" is unchecked.
7. Repeat steps 3 through 6 for all Network Adapters in that list.

Please let us know if you are still having an issue.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

Personally I don't like Sleep mode on anything.. had so much trouble on AMD based boards on PCs in the past with not waking back up, and also on more modern laptops waking up when not asked to (as in this case.)
I now set the power switch and lid closure to Shut Down, though could do Hibernate if I am still working, as an option.. Now I never set to sleep.


----------

